# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Hello! New BP parent here.

## lehx

Hi folks! 

I am the unexpected new owner of a super cute ball python. He (?) was found at my job Monday morning. We tried tracking down an owner but didn't have any luck. Nobody here likes snakes except for me (and one other coworker, but she's not allowed to have pets where she lives), so I brought him home and took a crash course in BP research. Got him set up in a little tub enclosure, UTH plugged into a thermostat, hygrometer, multiple hides, some fake plant cover, water bowl, etc. I'm letting him settle in with only occasional unobtrusive checks to make sure he's still in there (I have pet rats who live downstairs so the 'have you escaped' checks are super important to me haha). He did finally move from the back corner of the tub to a cozy hide, so yay.

Anyway, I'm here to learn all I can about ball pythons! I've always wanted a snake but never thought I'd get a bp, mostly because I've read they can be finicky with f/t and I personally can't handle feeding live. If he won't take to f/t, I do have an experienced snake and reptile friend who will take him in. But it's not often the opportunity to have a snake you've always wanted just kind of...appears out of nowhere, so I'm excited to give this a try. So far I'm in love with him, but he is reserving judgement on me  :Razz:

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-29-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-29-2022),_Homebody_ (04-29-2022),_Luvyna_ (05-25-2022),xAnthemia (04-29-2022)

----------


## xAnthemia

Assuming your not in Central Africa and it's not wild caught, congratulations! I wish random ball pythons would just show up out of nowhere at my work place. Not even to bring them home as a pet, I just want random ball pythons to show up at work on occasion, would make things more fun!

Also be sure to check out the stickied posts if you haven't already during your crash course of research. In any case, be wary of advice given by shops.

Also I'd recommend doing a general health check on the snake if you haven't already, just in case.

Got a name for him(?) yet?  :Snake:

----------

rhyslilly (05-20-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Welcome:  lehx- what a nice surprise!  We're happy to help with whatever questions you may have.   :Snake:

----------

lehx (04-29-2022)

----------


## lehx

Haha nope, I'm in the US, so no wild-caught worries here! I feel super lucky to have him and it was definitely the most fun Monday I think I've had. Most of my coworkers do not share that sentiment, though. No name yet - I'm waiting to see if he takes f/t before I name him - but I have a few ideas!

I did a casual exam on him Monday and Tuesday (just looking him over for any noticeable problems) and he looked pretty good. I'm trying to leave him be and let him decompress before I try feeding him (I've already fussed with his tub almost daily, trying to make sure I've got everything set up right), but I'll give him a good looking over next time I handle him. Is there anything specific I should look for, or just general body condition, injuries, if there are external parasites present, etc? (I will go look for stickies on this as well  :Smile: )

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-29-2022)

----------


## lehx

He has a name! Simon. And he has eaten two f/t rat fuzzies for me, pooped once, and had a complete shed. Yay! I'm still working out the kinks with his temporary tub enclosure, but I'm encouraged by the poop and the shed going smoothly.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2022),_Homebody_ (05-19-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Welcome, Simon!   :Snake:   So glad to hear he's doing well with you- what a lucky find for you both.

----------


## DatBoiAJ_

yeah just look for ticks or mites or you can soak him just to be sure..better safe than sorry

----------


## Bogertophis

> yeah just look for ticks or mites or you can soak him just to be sure..better safe than sorry


@ lehx:  There's a lot more to it than this- but do look him over for any mites (tiny moving specs, black/brown/red in color), & while unlikely, he could have picked up a tick also, & they're much easier to see than snake mites.

----------


## lehx

I checked him over really well the first week I had him and didn't see anything suspicious. I've been leaving him alone since then (so he could start eating reliably, then he was in shed). I'm going to try handling him this week and will check him over again during that!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-25-2022)

----------


## Luvyna

Good luck with your new BP and welcome to the site! Glad that the lost snake has someone to take him in and that he wasn't found by someone who would harm him. Sounds like you're doing great so far and wishing you the best!

When you're checking for mites, it's good to check under the snake's chin (there is this little fold of skin there), the heat pits, around the eyes, and around the vent which are all places mites like to hide.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-25-2022)

----------

